# 40hp tohatsu on Saltmarsh Heron



## GDouglas (Jan 14, 2015)

Hey Bob, I have the same rig. 16 Heron with a 40 Tiller. I typically am seeing top speeds in the low 30s when its just me. It seems like I may be hitting the rev limiter now, as the motor will lose 1-2mph at WOT. Im not sure if my prop has taken too much of a beating and thats what has changed. Noticed anything like this on yours?


----------

